# Please identify this serial number



## kasper (Oct 16, 2019)

So someone decided to start an argument with me over a serial number today. I am more then willing to be wrong on this one but I feel I am not. Can other members please tell me what this date is.  The bike is a stingray junior. Thanks in advance Tom


----------



## unregistered (Oct 16, 2019)

What's the argument? Looks like JF100668 to me. September 1970.


----------



## kasper (Oct 16, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> What's the argument? Looks like JF100668 to me. September 1970.



That's what I came up with thank you for posting that. Hopefully a few more will so i can verify this for certain


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2019)

I agree--but I'm no Schwinn expert. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Oct 16, 2019)

Sept. '70 is what I see.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 16, 2019)

I concur


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------

